# Julidochromis ornatus for sale



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

I have about 30 Julidochromis ornatus at 1.75"-2.75" for sale. These are great fish, they are dwarf tanganyikan cave dwellers and can be housed in relatively small quarters. My bigger ones are almost full grown and ready to breed. I should be able to get you a mated pair or a good sized group for cheap.

Here is a good article about the species:

http://www.gcca.net/fom/Julidochromis_ornatus.htm

Mine look just like these:

http://www.tropheus.info/riftlakes/cichlids/julidochromis_ornatus_e.html

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Bibat (Jan 25, 2005)

what we talking with cheap


----------



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

6 for $24.


----------



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

Any takers before I have to give these away to a LFS? I still have about 30 left, and the breeding pair.


----------



## daveregani (Jul 16, 2005)

I will take 8 of the julies if you still have them.


----------



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

Done deal. 

Still got ~20 left.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

I may be interested. 

I'm getting back into the hobby after about 10 years. Back then, I had mostly Malawi rock dwellers (breeding groups, etc) and my wife has decided they would be TOO aggressive for the kids (potentially freaking them out if one of the fish steps out of line in the social ladder and gets killed).

SO...I'm hoping some of the smaller Tanganyikans might be less aggressive.

I'm dusting off my old books and doing teh research, but any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

Welcome back to the hobby! 

I still have some Julidochromis ornatus at different sizes. I also have a bunch of Neolamprologus brichardi and some F1 Lamprologus multifasciatus males. I'm also growing out some fry of Lamprologus ocellatus "Gold" and Neolamprologus leleupi, but those are not quite ready yet, I guess, it it's something to consider in the future. If you have a 4 footer, I also breed Cyprichromis leptosoma "Utinta" and Xenotilapia "Kantalamba", but they sell pretty quickly and I'm currently out, but again something to consider in the future.

Not sure what tank size you're looking at but here are some cookie cutter setups from cichlid-forum.com.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/quick_reference_list.php

You can set up a nice Brichardi species tank, i.e. colony of 6-8 in a 40/55 gallon, or a julidochromis multifaciatus combo in a 20 gallon long. All three of these species are great tanganikans and show fascinating behaviors.

How big of a tank are you looking at setting up?

Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

Haven't made a final decision. I was looking at a 72 gallon Oceanic bow front that looked pretty cool, but they also have a 46 gallon version. 

I actually toyed with the idea of starting up a mini-reef saltwater tank, but my old favorite (African chichlids) and the $1,000 price tag (versus $3,000 for mini-reef) are calling me!

Steve


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Tanginikans are less agressive, but also less active (harder to see). Just make sure you have a tight lid as they are jumpers (esp. lelupi). If you want Malawian Labiochromis or true Psuedotropheus (like Saulosi) are less agressive than the "Psuedotropheus" such as elongatus and zebra that we all kept years ago.


----------



## Blueprint (Jan 8, 2006)

My rely is a little late, but I'll take 4 if you got'em. I also need about 4 Brichardi and 2 or 3 Calvus(open to color)


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi,

I am definitly interested in some of the fish that you have fry of Lamprologus ocellatus "Gold" and Neolamprologus leleupi. I am also interested in the other two species: Cyprichromis leptosoma "Utinta" and Xenotilapia "Kantalamba." Do you have a website or some way to contact and know when you have babies avaliable? Thanks.

Tsunami


----------



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey guys! I currently have about 20 Cyprichromis leptosoma "Utinta" F2 for sale. They are 1.25" -2.25" and the two biggest males are colored up. I also have about 10 Julidochromis ornatus, about 30 N. brichardi, and about 5 F1 multis. PM me if interested.

I do have about 25 Xenos but they are still very small, about a month old and will need some more time. 

I'm out of L. occelatus "gold" and Calvus.

If you have a 4 footer, I'd recommand a Xenotilapia Cyprichromis combo, with maybe some shelldwellers thrown in. You're gonna be hooked.

I don't have a website but you can always PM me if you're interested in any of these species or want to come by an check out my tanks.

Enjoy your tangnyikans!


----------



## McT20 (Mar 4, 2006)

*julies for sale*

I have never purchased fish online. How do you ship them? I currantly have one pair, the female lays eggs but the male won't fertalize. I am interested in at least one pair, or more depending on the total bill.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Blueprint (Jan 8, 2006)

What's up Xeno! Well gang, let me tell you about the fish I purchased from this guru of Tangs.

The first thing we tanlked about was the number of fish to get ( I was there to get some Cyprichromis). I only wanted a small group because I didnt want to spend any money,lol. Xeno said well you can get a small group, but if you want the species to really thrive, you need to get a few more. Now, me being the sespicious person that I am, I thought he was trying to make a larger sale. I mean, after all, all the information I had read up tho that point said that a small group would be fine. So anyway, against his recommendation, I stuck with my plan and purchased a small group of Cyps. A few males and a few females. I also purchased a gruop of 6 ornate julies.

I finally get the fish home and carefully watch them over the next few weeks or so. As I watched them establish their rank, something just didnt seem to be working. The large male was really agressive towards EVERYBODY! So I did more homework on the species and then called Xeno to asked him what could be the problem. He said, once again, IT'S THE SIZE OF THE GROUP! He then began to explain to me in further detail than before, or maybe I really listened this time, how important it was to create as close to a "school" as possible, how the agression is then more in balance etc, etc.... Needless to stay I made a mad dash to his house to get the rest of what is now my school of Cyprichromis.

Now it's about 2 months or so later and peace has taken over the aquarium. The cyps have spawned once and the julies have paired up for future successes. If and when you go to pick up fish from him 1st take a good look at his setups. His fish, to me, seemed to display a more intence color than those I'd seen on the internet or even in [email protected], pay attention to his recommendations. The guys knows his @#$%!

Good luck to everybody and Xeno, dont forget I still need Calvus!


----------



## xenotilapia (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks Blueprint! I'm glad you're enjoying the cyps.

McT20, I'm not sure I'm getting your question. Which species you are interested in?


----------

